# running straight pipes?



## BlueDevilGoat (Nov 7, 2010)

was driving the other day when my passenger side muffler popped off of my straight pipe (probably from hitting the same damn speed bump 4 days a week at my campus). removed it and the other one to check and make sure its ok. sounds rediculously loud with both mufflers off, have longtube slp headers, cold air, high flow cats and some other goodies under the hood (about 400 hp at the wheels before i took off the exhaust). was wondering how will this affect the performance? will i lose power or gain it? also ive got a little bit of back fire if i really rev it up. anything i should be worrying about there?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Im guessing its a new GTO. But you wont run into any problems unless you take off your cats. I have the resinator and muffler delete and yeah its not back fire that your hearing. The poping is the unburned fuel combusting from the heat of the exhaust. Your fine. If anything you'll gain power. I took the mufflers off my 2006 and they weighted 31 pounds, theres nothing high performance about 30+ pounds of mufflers.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

When i rev my car up it sounds liek a shotgun and pops like 10 times


----------



## BlueDevilGoat (Nov 7, 2010)

yeah its a 2006 w/ the 366 small block. its naturally aspirated too, i was talking to a buddy who does aftermarket stuff w/ tuner cars and he was telling me the compression ratio would drop causing a loss of hp unless it was turboed or supercharged. im not much of an expert haha so i dont have a clue.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BlueDevilGoat said:


> yeah its a 2006 w/ the 366 small block. its naturally aspirated too, i was talking to a buddy who does aftermarket stuff w/ tuner cars and he was telling me the compression ratio would drop causing a loss of hp unless it was turboed or supercharged. im not much of an expert haha so i dont have a clue.


Your buddy is an idiot. I would NEVER ask him for advise again.

NO CAR LOSES COMPRESSION FOR A MUFFLER DELETE.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

your buddies aftermarket "stuff" must be from JC Whitney. 

I would at least put some tailpipes on even if you stay muffler delete. You also might want to get a dyno tune to verify A/F ratios. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You lose back pressure, not compression.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The back pressure loss will be minimal and of no consequence. What you gain is an obnoxious sounding car. I agree your friend doesn't know that much.


----------

